
NSA Collects MS Windows Error Information - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/08/nsa_collects_ms.html
======
jmnicolas
This is why I dislike telemetry with a passion. MS can swear all they want I
will never believe that the NSA and other agencies don't have access to their
data.

